# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Alerta sobre los transgenicos

## ruben77

COMPROBADO por la ciencia: 
 EL Maíz transgénico causa daños crónicos en humanos y animales.  
Un estudio publicado en el International Journal of Biological Sciences, demuestra la toxicidad de tres variedades de maíz genéticamente modificado de la empresa semillero estadounidense, Monsanto, anunció el viernes 11 de diciembre El Comité Independiente para la Investigación e Información sobre Ingeniería Genética (CRIIGEN) basado en Caen, Francia, una de las organizaciones que participó en el estudio. 
Por primera vez en el mundo, hemos comprobado que los OGMs no son ni suficientemente saludables para comercializarse ()  En cada ocasión, para estos tres OGMs, los riñones y el hígado experimentaron problemas, pues son los principales órganos que reaccionan a la intoxicación química alimentaria, indicó Gilles-Eric Séralini, un miembro experto de la Comisión para la Re-evaluación de la Biotecnología, que fue creada por la Unión Europea en 2008. 
Investigadores de las Universidades Caen y Rouen, así como los investigadores de CRIIGEN, basaron sus análisis en los datos que Monsanto dio a autoridades de la salud con el fin de lograr una luz verde para la comercialización.  Pero ellos llegaron a conclusiones muy diferentes al aplicar cálculos estadísticos nuevos.  Según el Profesor Séralini, las autoridades de salud se basaron en una lectura de las conclusiones que presentó la empresa Monsanto en vez de llegar a conclusiones obtenidos al analizar todos los datos.  Los investigadores pudieron obtener la documentación completa luego de una decisión legal. 
Es obvio que las pruebas de Monsanto, realizadas durante 90 días, no tienen la duración suficiente para poder aseverar si (OGM) puede causar enfermedades crónicas.  Por eso, exigimos pruebas que duran un mínimo de dos años, explicó uno de los investigadores.  En consecuencia, los científicos exigen una prohibición firme sobre la importación y la cultivación de estos OGMs. 
Estos tres OGMs (MON810, MON863 y NK603) se han aprobado para el consumo humano y animal en la UE y, sobre todo en Estados Unidos, nota el Prof. Séralini.  MON810 is la única variedad de las tres que se cultiva en algunos países de la UE (notoriamente en España).  Los otros se importan, agrega el profesor.  Para el lunes, se ha agendado una reunión de ministros de la UE para tratar el asunto de MON810 y NK603. 
El estudio completo aquí: http://www.biolsci.org/v05p0706.htm 
Fuente del artículo traducido: http://www.organicconsumers.org/arti...icle_19843.cfm
publicado originalmente en Le Monde, 11 de diciembre, 2009
traducción al español, David LauerTemas similares: Alerta sobre los transgenicos Deshacen mitos sobre cultivos transgénicos En torno al debate sobre los cultivos transgénicos Nueva alerta sobre los transgenicos Fuertes precipitaciones de nieve, granizo y aguanieve caerán sobre la sierra central y sur, alerta el Senamhi

----------

